# MARSOC Fitness Prep app not challenging.



## Noodles0311 (Jan 27, 2015)

I received the call last week informing me I will be attending the April selection. In light of that, I decided to switch from the sort of general training I had been doing (CrossFit 5x a week, powerlifting 2 x a week, Olympic lifting 2x a week, running 2x a week, interval runs with my pack 2x a week, swimming 1x a week) to the more specific program MARSOC created. A week in, I feel like I might be short changing myself. The only part of it that is more difficult than what I had been doing previously is there is more core work. I could do SEALFIT (money is not an issue), keep doing the fitness prep provided, or go back to what I was doing. But before I change anything, I wanted to hear some informed opinions. To be clear, I am a reservist, which is why I have this degree of flexibility.


----------



## dmcgill (Jan 30, 2015)

Can you do a 12-mile ruck in 1 hour and 47 minutes? Marines go to A&S able to do that and close to that, and selection is very competitive...keep in mind.

Since you are going to A&S I would do the fitness plan they designed, because it is exactly what you will be doing there. You need to be very familiar with not just the workouts, but also the pre-workout exercises and post-workout regeneration. My recruiter told me the first week at A&S is the 7th week on the app and they go from there. They just redesigned the whole plan this year based off of feedback from guys in the course. If it's not challenging for you I would recommend putting out more and focusing on getting your times as low as possible. Other programs you can look at are the Military Athlete A&S Plan. SEALFIT is designed for guys looking to attend BUD/S, and they don't do ruck runs there, they also don't swim in cammies. Whatever you do, it makes more sense to be training exactly how you will be evaluated than in a way that is totally different. 

http://strongswiftdurable.com/shop/marsoc-as-training-plan/


----------



## Noodles0311 (Jan 30, 2015)

Thanks for the advice. I have stuck with it and added in the Olympic lifting and powerlifting classes I was doing before to make it more challenging and maintain strength. No I can't hump that fast yet, but I don't doubt I will get there soon. I just get frustrated because the met-cons in it are so short. It seems like you ought to be more tired after finishing it. I can continue to focus on speed, but I am doing everything unbroken already.


----------



## Etype (Feb 2, 2015)

SF has a selection prep handbook that may or may not be similar, I remember thinking it also looked too easy.  Here's the conclusion I drew from it.

The whole goal of these cookie cutter prep programs is to take your slightly above average Soldier or Marine and help him tweak his physical fitness to where it needs to be to pass.  No one is ever going to be top of the class physically from these programs, but for the people who may not have the knowledge or drive to tailor their own program, it may be the difference between making it and either hurting yourself in training or not doing enough and showing up weak.


----------



## Tropicana98 (Feb 5, 2015)

Noodles0311 said:


> Thanks for the advice. I have stuck with it and added in the Olympic lifting and powerlifting classes I was doing before to make it more challenging and maintain strength. No I can't hump that fast yet, but I don't doubt I will get there soon. I just get frustrated because the met-cons in it are so short. It seems like you ought to be more tired after finishing it. I can continue to focus on speed, but I am doing everything unbroken already.



It's really easy then. The listed ruck weight is too light and your body is accustomed to it? Gradually increase. The met-cons are too short? Make them longer. You can do two-a-days. You can make your own time constraints based off your fitness level. You can change the rep amount. You can do as stated, start at week 7 and continue on from there. I'll almost bet there's a pretty recognizable pattern that can be easily trended out for an extended amount of time. You could throw your kit on, throw on a P-Mask, do the entire workout with a ruck, wear field's instead of a PT uniform. I thought of these things just was I was typing there's an endless amount of possibilities if you, ya know...think outside the box.


----------



## 8654Maine (Feb 5, 2015)

How the fuck did guys make it through in the past without these apps?

Challenge yourself.  If it becomes easy, find another way to ramp it up.

There are no plateaus, just another hill.


----------



## is friday (Feb 5, 2015)

Noodles0311 said:


> I received the call last week informing me I will be attending the April selection. In light of that, I decided to switch from the sort of general training I had been doing (CrossFit 5x a week, powerlifting 2 x a week, Olympic lifting 2x a week, running 2x a week, interval runs with my pack 2x a week, swimming 1x a week) to the more specific program MARSOC created. A week in, I feel like I might be short changing myself. The only part of it that is more difficult than what I had been doing previously is there is more core work. I could do SEALFIT (money is not an issue), keep doing the fitness prep provided, or go back to what I was doing. But before I change anything, I wanted to hear some informed opinions. To be clear, I am a reservist, which is why I have this degree of flexibility.



Make sure you are swimming enough to be well under the prescribed "standard". If you're doing power lifting then you're probably a heavy guy and treading/brick work is going to be a mofo for you. I've seen many a tough guy wither away in the beehive. I would recc that you adjust to swimming 3-4x a week.


----------



## pardus (Feb 5, 2015)

Tropicana98 said:


> It's really easy then. The listed ruck weight is too light and your body is accustomed to it? Gradually increase. The met-cons are too short? Make them longer. You can do two-a-days. You can make your own time constraints based off your fitness level. You can change the rep amount. You can do as stated, start at week 7 and continue on from there. I'll almost bet there's a pretty recognizable pattern that can be easily trended out for an extended amount of time. *You could throw your kit on, throw on a P-Mask*, do the entire workout with a ruck, wear field's instead of a PT uniform. I thought of these things just was I was typing there's an endless amount of possibilities if you, ya know...think outside the box.



How does that help?


----------



## Noodles0311 (Feb 6, 2015)

Thanks for all the input. I have added a lot in, to include the Olympic and power lifting. I am not actually built like a typical powerlifter or anything. I am 5'11" 185#. I don't want to give you guys the impression that I don't have any idea how to program a fitness plan at all. I just wanted to solicit opinions from people who have attended A&S about which things will be most valuable to add in. All of your advice has been great. Thanks.


----------



## rose61 (Mar 12, 2015)

My recruiter told me the first week at A&S is the 7th week on the app and they go from there. They just redesigned the whole plan this year based off of feedback from guys in the course. If it's not challenging for you I would recommend putting out more and focusing on getting your times as low as possible...




_____________________________________

:*RosE*:


----------



## RMM80 (Jul 7, 2015)

The whole goal of these cookie cutter prep programs is to take your slightly above average Soldier or Marine and help him tweak his physical fitness to where it needs to be to pass.  No one is ever going to be top of the class physically from these programs, but for the people who may not have the knowledge or drive to tailor their own program, it may be the difference between making it and either hurting yourself in training or not doing enough and showing up weak.[/QUOTE]

Would you say it's best then for someone who has signed at SOF contract (I signed a REP 63 contract) to get in touch with the guys at military athlete or stewsmith.com and get their advice for a training program in order to be at their best? Also is it more important to get ready for Basic or SFAS (or any selection) knowing they tend to be geared differently as far as the amount of rucking involved. Personally I've been focus more on SFAS as opposed to OSUT is this a mistake?


----------



## Sandman3 (Jul 8, 2015)

Ice Cube once said "Ain't nothin' to it but to do it".  You don't need any silly program unless you don't know how to train.  You know you need to do 20 pull-ups, 100 pushups, 100 crunches, run around a 20:30, swim sub 0:9:30 @ 300m swim /w cammies, ruck @ 12 miles sub 2:30:00, be resilient, and be able to sustain yourself over days/weeks through proper hydration, taking care of your feet/injuries.  And all that stated above, if you can do that, great, now do it better, and over and over again.  That's all you need physically, but to be able to do it consistently and at a moments notice.

If you are truly lost and have no idea how to train, then you probably look into a program.  If you do know how to train, then work on your weaknesses.  Military athlete, SEALFit, and whatever are not going to turn you into some demi-god PT'er in 6 months, but they will help you if you lack cardio-vascular endurance.  If you have a weak upper or lower body, then you should also occasionally hit some weights 2-3 per week.  If you are an Iron Duck...then you should be in the pool 5 days a week.


----------



## AWP (Jul 9, 2015)

Noodles0311 said:


> I received the call last week informing me I will be attending the April selection.



While I can see you haven't been back since May, I post this thinking you'll maybe return. You had an April date? How did it go?


----------



## Etype (Jul 10, 2015)

RMM80 said:


> Would you say it's best then for someone who has signed at SOF contract (I signed a REP 63 contract) to get in touch with the guys at military athlete or stewsmith.com and get their advice for a training program in order to be at their best? Also is it more important to get ready for Basic or SFAS (or any selection) knowing they tend to be geared differently as far as the amount of rucking involved. Personally I've been focus more on SFAS as opposed to OSUT is this a mistake?


The answer to this question is to read the whole 'What the Guys who made it did' thread. 

Personally, I'm ready to leave tomorrow for OSUT, selection, war, whatever... It doesn't and shouldn't matter.

I would never ask any of those folks for advice nor would I ever follow a cookie cutter program.


----------



## x SF med (Jul 10, 2015)

I posted the snippet below in a kid's intro a few minutes ago....  it is hugely germane here:

*Short answer for your prep to attempt SOF:*
Never be late, light or lost.
Attention to detail.
It's mind over matter: the cadre don't mind, and you don't matter.
*Don't quit unless you are dead, and even then come back from the grave to complete your mission.*
Be highly competent at all tasks, and excel in your Primary MOS.
Be a sponge.
The real learning starts when you get to a Team.


All you need is to be physically fit, have heart, a report date and every item on your packing list. You guys are worrying too much about training for a specific task, why? * You need - functional fitness, teamwork, intestinal fortitude, ethics, morality, honor, attention to detail, intelligence and heart.*

I have 2x 18 series MOSs, an 11 series MOS, and old 54 series (NBC), and what is now a 68 series MOS. Take my word for it, SFAS is easier than pre-Phase, SFAS has an end date.


----------

